# Will my iPAD charger work on the KIndle 3?



## tima (Jan 25, 2011)

My first posting.  I just ordered a kindle 3 but should have purchased the charger ( good deal with the discount) but didn't read the fine print.  Just wanted to know if my iPAD charger which is 5.1 volts with 2.1 amps work with the kindle.  I'm waiting to get the kindle first. 

Any suggestions are welcome...but would like to use what I already have.  Looking forward to getting this marvelous device!

Timothy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

The K3 comes with a cable..... 

A wall charger as well if it is delivered in the US.

A USB cable that will charge the K3 if outside the US.

The iPad charger is not the same.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

In a word no. The end plugs are different. And if you are wondering do not use the ipad charger for an iphone, itouch, ipod, nano etc, you will blow them out. The amps are too much for them.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

kwajkat said:


> And if you are wondering do not use the ipad charger for an iphone, itouch, ipod, nano etc, you will blow them out. The amps are too much for them.


Not true. The chargers will only provide the current the device is designed to draw up to the limit listed. As long *as it's the correct voltage*, you can use a charger rated at a higher amperage. The only thing you have to watch is using a charger with insufficient amperage rating, as it won't do a satisfactory job of charging something that requires more current. That's why an iPad will frequently give a "Not Charging" warning when plugged into many computer USB ports.

However, some chargers won't work with some of Apple's devices because Apple sometimes requires a particular resistor value to be present on some of the pins to identify itself. This is even true on devices from other manufacturers, such as my MiFi card, which won't work with most car chargers.

Mike


----------



## tima (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for the replies..just received the kindle.  Charging it with the USB cable on the computer.  I agree with the last poster regarding the voltage and the amps.  But since I don't have the original kindle charger, I was wondering if anyone here has ever used their iPAD charger??

Also, what is the voltage output and amps of the kindle charger??  I do not want to blow this thing up....

Timothy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

The Kindle 3 charger is 5VDC (USB standard) and a maximum current output of 0.85A.

I have a 2A charger with USB plug that plugs into my car outlet and I use it to charge everything I have that uses USB.

Mike


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

There was a poster in a similar position a little while ago, who was going to see if he/she could persuade Amazon C/S to allow them to buy the Kindle charger later at the discount price. 

I never found out if they were successful, but it might be worth a try, maybe would be successful if you tell them you misunderstood what the Kindle came with otherwise you would have bought the charger with it.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I suggest just charging it via USB on your PC. It doesn't take that much longer than charging on a wall outlet, especially if you don't let the charge get below 50%.


----------



## musclehead (Dec 29, 2010)

My K3 came with a USB cable, and an adapter to plug the cable into the wall.  Is there a separate wall charger?  If so, how is it different than the one that comes with the Kindle?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

musclehead said:


> My K3 came with a USB cable, and an adapter to plug the cable into the wall. Is there a separate wall charger? If so, how is it different than the one that comes with the Kindle?


The adapter is the wall charger. There are some countries where Amazon does not furnish the charger, it's a separately purchased item.

Mike


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

Cell phone chargers are often the same as the kindle. I did see a kindle charger in staples the other day.


----------

